Ask HN: Why can't we compare apples to oranges? - chirau
======
flukus
[http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/132871/origin-
of-...](http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/132871/origin-of-comparing-
apples-and-oranges#132907)

Because someone spoke a bug and we've been supporting backwards compatibility
ever since.

------
pizza
You need an operator defined on the set Apple × Orange to do so.

~~~
Mz
You need multiple metrics, such as vitamins, that can serve as LCDs to create
a comparison point.

